# Anyone considering PEI or Maritimes?



## oopsbuddy (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi, I have searched previous posts but could not find any titles or posts re PEI (it might just be me!!) so I was wondering if anyone has any views on the place as a destination of choice? From my own research, I think coastal erosion and rising sea levels are a concern, but more immediately for locals, property taxes and the cost of living seem to be real issues, leading to many islanders choosing to sell up and move "away"! Any views? Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

oopsbuddy said:


> Hi, I have searched previous posts but could not find any titles or posts re PEI (it might just be me!!) so I was wondering if anyone has any views on the place as a destination of choice? From my own research, I think coastal erosion and rising sea levels are a concern, but more immediately for locals, property taxes and the cost of living seem to be real issues, leading to many islanders choosing to sell up and move "away"! Any views? Thanks


I do not think erosion and see levels are considered major issues on PEI. You must know that it is basically a farming/fishing/tourist economy and has the type of issues to be expected on an island. Cost of living and realty taxes are an issue everywhere in Canada just as I'm sure they are in UK/Ireland. Because of its small population and lack of any industrial base, people sell-up and move for a variety of reasons including better opportunities for their kids.
If one can obtain employment and prefer a laid-back lifestyle it would be a great place to live, IMO.


----------



## oopsbuddy (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks, I just wondered if they were big issues. I was reading lots of PEI blogs and there seemed to be a lot of moaning re the Premier and tax increases etc, and folks moving away. Am a country boy myself so rural life is a must! Maybe even a small farm!


----------



## oopsbuddy (Feb 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any 'micro' location advice re PEI? Obviously near Charlottetown would be easier for access to urban needs, such as UPEI for kids, but that gets more expensive, and more rural areas are the opposite. What happy medium areas are there, and are the NW and SE ends really just for hermits, or is everywhere almost commutable? Many thanks in advance


----------



## oopsbuddy (Feb 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any 'micro' location advice re PEI? Obviously near Charlottetown would be easier for access to urban needs, such as UPEI for kids, but that gets more expensive, and more rural areas are the opposite. What happy medium areas are there, and are the NW and SE ends really just for hermits, or is everywhere almost commutable? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## oopsbuddy (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry for posting twice ~ I thought it hadn't gone through the first time!


----------

